

Show HN: Guides – Add a knowledge base to your existing website - mmanos
http://userdeck.com/guides

======
Paul_Dessert
This is cool. I know it would be useful to many different departments within
larger organizations. Who are you targeting? large businesses or small mom and
pop's?

~~~
wise_young_man
Thanks Paul! We're targeting both markets, but our primary focus is on SMBs.

We'd love to get your feedback on it if you have any suggestions or ideas.

------
huhtenberg
Any plans for a self-hosted installable version? This is something that we can
use, but we won't use it as a service.

